# Christmas and Thanksgiving Contest



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello!
I would like to announce my official Christmas and Thanksgiving Betta Photo Contest. Here are the simple rules. 
1) This contest is for fun. There is no money or prizes involved. 
2) Bettas can be male or female with any tail type. 
3) Bettas ONLY
4) Bettas colors must be related to Thanksgiving or Christmas. (Ex. Red Orange Green etc.)
5) You can only enter a single betta and picture. 
6) Must include GENDER,COLOR,TAILTYPE,BETTAS NAME AND YOUR USERNAME
7) If you don't enter, you can PM me your vote after the end date. 
ENDS DECEMBER 1ST! Votes must be in by the 2nd and Winners will be announced the 3rd.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

This has also been clarified.


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool! Heres blitz! My red/blue delta tail male! Owned by gracie8890! Sorry i dont know the official color name


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

It's alright. Just a shout out, if you don't know the actual
l color name, it's perfectly fine! Just say colors on him/her like red and green for an example.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

*Mr Grumpy* owned by *Birdielikestomatoes*. He is a *male halfmoon plakat* with a *bi-color/marble,(?* I don't actually know which.*) butterfly colouring* in *blue *and* white *with* red *on his ventricles. 

Hope this is alright since he is blue and white, which is wintery.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah. It's alright!


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Pretty fish birdie!!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Aw, thanks, Gracie! Blitz is amazing as well, I've always loved dark bodied fish, and those fins are RED.


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes they are! I wish he hadnt tore them up! Hes either become a tail biter or has finrot or has shredded them some how. Check out my thread in diseases to see a pic. My poor boy. His fins wwere so pretty! His fins are bit of a deeper red now and not so bright because i changed the lighting in his tank.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

MALE, RED AND WHITE, VEILTAIL, PAPPY SHORT FOR PAPPARICA (a red spice), MADMONAHAN.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Female Red Cambodian Crowntail, Noname, Owned by aemaki09

Reminds me of Santa Clause! although shes a female


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Mrs. clause!!! lol XD


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Peaches.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Gracie8890 said:


> Yes they are! I wish he hadnt tore them up! Hes either become a tail biter or has finrot or has shredded them some how. Check out my thread in diseases to see a pic. My poor boy. His fins wwere so pretty! His fins are bit of a deeper red now and not so bright because i changed the lighting in his tank.


I'm sorry to hear that. I hope that whatever it is, whether it's fin rot or merely tail biting, that he gets better soon. Both are equally horrible in my opinion. 


Also, everyone's bettas are beautiful!


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Miyagi having a stare down with his thermomiter =P , hes pretty sure it will eventually fight him for territory. He is a Male Double Tail Plakat Betta...I actually posted on this site trying to solve the color dilema, had many thoughts shared with me, but im not sure what he "actually" is so I will call him a Red Platinum or Cambodian Butterfly; Owned by FriendlyFishies.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Mrs. clause!!! lol XD


I might have to change her name! It slipped my mind that there was a mrs. Clause!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Friendly fishies that Is an amazing picture


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

Male, blue/green and red, Delta, Envy and horsyqueen
GENDER,COLOR,TAILTYPE,BETTAS NAME AND YOUR USERNAME


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you! Please tell friends!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Alcemistnv:
This my my Christmas betta, his name is Jingles. He's a fancy halfmoon 

His tank is currently decorated with Christmas Hershey Kisses (on the outside of course!)


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Red Veiltail Male, Rubin, owned by rubinthebetta.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

Male, White, Super Delta and half elephant ear?, Cloud own by Shrimpsta.

Cloud and his snow sand ^^.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I just want to say how gorgeous everyone's fish are. Goodluck everyone


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for the pics! Please tell friends, and don't forget to vote


----------



## Mart2289 (Dec 7, 2011)

Female, cambodian, veiltail, she is called Arrow and owned by Mart2289


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello, guys I would like to announce something. 
There will be an early end. Please have ur votes and it photos in by 3:30 today. Winners will receive a picture of their betta.


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

I would like to enter pebbles my VT female. She is my gorgeous rescue who has survived through so much. She is blue like a winters sky with red accents.

My phone won't allow me to attach a pic so heres the link to her album:
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4890


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry. We already have started judging.


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

bryanacute said:


> Sorry. We already have started judging.


Oh sorry!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

You guys have? How exciting! I wish everyone luck.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yup!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok! Results up!
In FIRST: FriendlyFishies and Miyagi! (You receive a drawing!)
In SECOND: Shrimpsta and Cloud! (You receive a drawing!)
In THRID: Alcemistnv and Jingles!(You review a drawing!)
In FOURTH: birdielikestomatoes and Mr.Grumpy!
In FIFTH: Aemaki09 and her unnamed betta!
In SIXTH: Gracie8890 and Blitz!
In SEVENTH: horsyqueen and Envy!
In EIGHTH: Madmonahan and Pappy!
In NINTH: Rubinthebetta and Rubin!
Thank you to those who entered!
First Second and Third place winners send me a picture if ur betta showing the side of him u want drawn!


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh whoot! Can you draw this one =]!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah but it's not going to be sideways. It's just gonna be straight


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Whoo! Good job FriendlyFishies and Miyagi, Shrimpsta and Cloud, Alcemistnv and Jingles, birdielikestomatoes and Mr.Grumpy, Aemaki09 and her unnamed betta, Gracie8890 and Blitz, horsyqueen and Envy, Madmonahan and Pappy and last but not least Rubinthebetta and Rubin!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

My dads been in the hospital really sick I've barely been on the forum, I just now took a look at the results! Can't believe we won! How exciting! Thank you everyone for the congrats, this made my day  ...I can't get a picture to you quite yet but the next time I'm home from the hospital (It's out of state) can I send it to you? I only have my phone, no fish pics on it :-/ 
Again thank you! *all smiles*


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Send what to me?


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Am i supposed to send/post you a picture of my fish for you to draw?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes. If you want I can draw the picture that you entered with.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Perfect! Thanks


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

So I hope I'm not bringing this thread back from the dead. I'm extremely sorry I don't have your pictures yet. I'm in a car so I can't get them now. I will have them later today.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

No worries! Look forward to seeing it whenever you get the time =)


----------

